# Season's Greetings



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

sunny Hi there, We just wanted to take an opportunity to wish all you Outbacker's a very Merry Christmas. We hope your holiday season is filled with hope and joy and a whole lot of love. Thanks to all of you for making our RV experience such a fun and positive one. Happy New Year and lots of wishes for a geat year of RV'ing in your Outback. Two Old Geezers action


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Ditto! This site is a joy to be on. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Happy Holidays OUTBACKERS!









Maybe Santa will be bringing you a new OUTBACK trailer...
or some great camping accessories...
or some great MODding supplies & tools...
or some other mystery gift....


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm taking the easy way out for all my family and friends that camp. I'm buying them Camping World Gift Cards.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, I haven't received my gift card yet! I suspect it's in the mail, tho. Jolly, you get yours yet?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Fellow Outbackers,

May the holiday season bring you happiness and success in all you endeavor. May the Creator shine his face on you, the sun be always at your back, the road straight and flat, your gas gauge always be full, your family at your side!!!

Happy Holidays!









Mark


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I should of forseen this was coming.









Yes, your all's is in the mail......just keep watching and watching and watching..........








You never know how long it takes for snail mail to come.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Happy Holidays and all the very best









Any camping items on your Santa's wish list???

Solar Panels
Generator
Bike racks
New Truck

???????
Thor


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ahhhhhhh, someone has their hands full!!!!!!

Have fun at Christmas! I remember when my my kids were that age...sniff sniff...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Happy Holidays everyone!

I hope all you people down in the BIG SNOWSTORM are surviving it all ok. I think it through a wrench in a lot of holiday plans!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Merry Christmas to All! And we are having a White Christmas in Houston.







This is the first measurable snow since 1989. May all your Christmas dreams of camping supplies come true.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Happy Holidays All









PS: Santa has already been here.







Love that XM Radio.









Vern


----------

